# Racing Axe - Ochsenkopf - Anyone have or use one?



## lobo9er (Jul 17, 2022)

Anyone use one looking at a Helko Tasmanian competition and this Ochsenkopf... expensive, but some people buy yeti coolers lol  any info is appreciated


----------

